# Wer kennt die Nummer 17787837??



## ammut (3 August 2011)

Hallo,
seit etwa 6 wochen bekommt mein Sohn jeden sonntag 23:55 eine sms von der oben angegebenen Nummer die dann 4,99 kostet.
Jamba ist es nicht habe ich schon überprüft, wer kann mir bitte helfen, dieses Abo abzuschalten.
Vielen dank im vor raus.


----------



## ... (3 August 2011)

was ist denn der Inhalt der  SMS?


----------



## ammut (3 August 2011)

das ist ja der Witz. es kommt nichts an, ist nur auf der Rechnung zu sehen


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2011)

Lies dir mal diesen Artikel durch. Vielleicht hilft er dir bei der weiteren Vorgehensweise

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## ammut (3 August 2011)

das sieht gar nicht gut aus, und Base ist nicht gerade hilfreich


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Es kommt auf eure Nerven an wie ihr weiterverfahren könnt.

1. Muß euch Base konkret nennen für WEN und für WAS die Geld abziehen. Sich mit denen in Verbindung setzen und das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages bestreiten und die Abbuchungen zurückfordern.

1.1. Ev. einen Anwalt suchen der euch das Geld versucht herauszuklagen (wird schwierig, da nur geringer Streitwert und somit nicht lukrativ)

2. Drittanbietersperre einrichten

3. Lastschriftgenehmigung sperren und nur noch auf Rechnung zahlen (abzüglich Drittanbieterentgelte)

4. Gaaaaaanz dickes Fell zulegen, weil es dann von Seiten Base ziemlich hart werden könnte

Das ist die Vorgehensweise die ICH wählen würde.


----------



## ammut (3 August 2011)

hab gerade die info bekommen das es net mobile ist und ja es wird ziemlich viel dicke Luft
geben


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Net Mobile AG, Zollhof 17, 40221 Düsseldorf
 Telefon: 01805-240077
 Fax: 01805240099
 E-Mail: service [at] net-m.de


----------



## ammut (3 August 2011)

Danke hippo für die Nummer. so mal gespannt auf die Rechnungen, hab da angerufen und Abo storniert, die sind sehr unfreundlich bei net mobile.
Noch ein Info zu Base: Sie sperren keine Nummer von Drittanbietern oder anderweitige Nummern, also immer Vorsicht bei Base.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Dann bleibt Dir bei Base nur die harte Tour.
Kein Abruf mehr oder platzen lassen und nur unstrittige Beträge überweisen.
Parallel die Beträge auch von Base fordern.
Wenn keiner zurückerstattet, Vertrag kündigen und wenn Du bereits beim neuen Anbieter bist, die letzten Abrufe bei Base zurückholen und die Aufrechnung erklären (bei mir hats bei Vodafon in einer anderen Sache funktioniert)

Wobei ich hier davon ausgehe daß Dein Jr. wirklich in eine Falle getappt ist und nicht irgendwo bewußt die Finger drin hatte ...


----------



## Heiko (3 August 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Lies dir mal diesen Artikel durch. Vielleicht hilft er dir bei der weiteren Vorgehensweise
> 
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


Wenn Du Selbstgespräche führen möchtest, dann mach das bitte vor dem Spiegel. Im Forum ist das nicht konstruktiv.


----------



## ammut (3 August 2011)

Werde ich mal versuchen. Dreistigkeit soll ja manchmal wahre wunder wirken. Ich habe zwar keine Rechtsschutzversicherung, aber im Bezug auf Geld, werde ich doch ein wenig aggressiv


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2011)

Könnte "Bobmobile" sein.Die Firma sollte evtl. eher Robmobile heißen...
http://www.echte-abzocke.de/telefon...man-auf-abo-abzocke-der-firma-net-mobile.html

Dass man diese Handyabzocke in Deutschland politisch toleriert, ist ein Armutszeugnis bzw. sagt viel aus über das Engagement im Verbraucherschutz.
Warum das so ist? Frag Deine Abgeordneten
abgeordnetenwatch.de

Warum darf man hierzulande Gauner nur Gauner nennen, wenn man in Sorge leben will, dass deren Anwälte klagen, während anderswo Generalstaatsanwälte solche Firmen offen Betrüger nennen (Florida) oder Regulierungsbehörden nach nur *ACHT* Beschwerden tätig werden (siehe hier), während hierzulande der Oberregulierer nicht mal das Wattestäbchen schwingt?

Das ist politisch geduldeter, wenn nicht gewollter Straßenraub durch unregulierte Mobilfunkbanden.


----------



## ammut (3 August 2011)

soviel ich im Beitrag gelesen habe ist bob mobile und net mobile ein und das selbe, und die sind so unfreundlich wie das momentane Wetter. Ich denke auch das die Telefonanbieter und Drittanbieter sich gegenseitig schützen, schließlich melkt man eine Kuh und schlachtet sie nicht.
aber den Verbraucherschutz, sollte man in jeden Fall darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Och DIE kennen das, die haben nicht nur bei uns eine dicke Krankenakte.
Das Problem ist hier die Bundeswattestäbchenagentur.
Lies mal denn Link zum Abzockerparadies in meiner Signatur


----------



## Nils1985 (15 August 2011)

Nach langen Telefonaten hab ich die Lösung bekommen 
Gebt als SMS "stopp alle" ein & schickt dies an 33233
Dann kommt ne Antwort-SMS
"WARNUNG! Schicke schnell JA, um deine IQ-Tests nicht zu verlieren."
Das tut Ihr natürlich NICHT!!!
Hoffe das ich Die jetzt los bin!!!


----------



## mona88 (28 November 2011)

guten abend alle zusammen,
hab leider das gleiche problem wie einige von euch: hab ne imense handyrechnung dank dieser komischen nummer. habe jetzt diese sms mit "stop alle" weggeschickt. hat das bei euch geklappt???
ausserdem wollte ich fragen ob irgendwer versucht hat sein geld zurückzufordern und es geklappt hat?!
ich bitte um eine antwort, vielen dank und noch nen schönen abend, gruß


----------

